# Possessed John Deere



## Tucker (May 1, 2019)

I have a ez-trak z225 that's driving me nuts. its been a real project. anyway I started the tractor today before installing... the repaired deck. it ran fine. fired right up. after installing the deck and belt I know have a no crank issue. it seems like a safety issue of some sort. I jumped the solenoid and it crank but would not start. what safety feature am I missing? I've never owned a zero turn and I gotta be missing something. please help


----------



## Tucker (May 1, 2019)

the driving arms are in the out position and parking brake set. the seat is in a up position but it s always started this way in the past


----------



## Tucker (May 1, 2019)

what has changed ny me installing the deck that create my no crank issue?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It sounds as if you are attacking this without the service/repair manual. The front deck has a blade engagement safety switch with two circuits, one for the starter solenoid, and the second shuts down the engine in the event the operator steps out of the seat with the blade enganged. There is also a need to be sure the blade engagement switch is off before the unit will start, or the ignition is shut off.


----------

